# My 2004



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

take a peek. as always, its a work in progress. btw, the neons are now red. pictures to follow...
My Car


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ohhhhh, damn in liking it, cept for the grill, its okay, just doesnt flow, but looks really really good, subtle even the taillights look clean, not ricer like i thought it would. What is the next mod to come?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

spring is going to be new shocks and struts along with 19" rims. i also have a new front end that i am waiting to paint and install. just waiting for the rest of the body kit to get out of development and into production.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I like it. very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride.
If you replace that grill with a meshed one..it would look even better.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> nice ride.
> If you replace that grill with a meshed one..it would look even better.


im contimplating getting the AT grill once i put on my new body kit. the new front bumper has mesh in it and it would look better with a mesh grill. i agree


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

quick clip of my exhaust
click here


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

sounds awesome :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

sounds great . but i'd say billet grille be best but thats my opinion.


----------

